# Poland and Lithuvania



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

A consultant offered me that for a 5000 USD, he can get me work permit for both countries for 3 years.

Can anyone please give me real insight?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't know specifically for Poland and Lithuania, but in most European countries, a work permit isn't granted except for a specific employer and job. (And it's normally the employer who makes the initial application for a work permit and/or work authorization.)

I would be very wary of anyone offering a work permit for a fee - especially a "work permit for both countries." It really doesn't smell right at all.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback..

Do anyone other also knows anything? I guess, consultant is scamming.


----------

